# My False Floor/ Sub box Build (not finished/56K Warning)



## Scrambles (Jul 27, 2009)

Alright, im up at my buddies for a few days, and we started building my False floor and dual 12 enclosure.
Im Runnin:
Rockford Fosgate Prime R300-4 R-Channel Amp
Rockford Fosgate P1 12" x 2 
PPI 6.5" Component Speakers x 2
6.5" Dayton Audio Component Speakers x 2
Pics:








































































Old Wiring:









Car with me in it (F*** being 6' 4"):








the sub x2









_Modified by Scrambles at 7:21 PM 12-27-2009_


_Modified by Scrambles at 12:30 PM 1-27-2010_


----------



## first9t! (Jul 13, 2009)

*Re: My False Floor/ Sub box Build (Scrambles)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scrambles* »_
Car with me in it (F*** being 6' 4"):










I am 6' 4" too and it does suck! I am in the middle of putting in a false floor as well


----------



## Scrambles (Jul 27, 2009)

Here is the Final Picks:


----------



## mk4living (Nov 16, 2009)

*Re: My False Floor/ Sub box Build (Scrambles)*

Hey great job how exactly did you run the wire through the firewall? I kinda see where you have it going through but there is a wire already going through right?


----------



## NotsafeFWD (Oct 29, 2008)

Any thought of putting a fan to the amp compartment? I've been guilty of doing that in the past couple installs I've done, and it works nice.


----------



## Scrambles (Jul 27, 2009)

*Re: (NotsafeFWD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NotsafeFWD* »_Any thought of putting a fan to the amp compartment? I've been guilty of doing that in the past couple installs I've done, and it works nice.

Thats Exactly what i did today!








i sure as hell didn't want to overheat my new gear, and gear to come.
and as for the firewall, there was an existing hole there that my boost gauge ran through, and enough room to run the 8gauge wire. if your remove the engine cover, its easier to see. if you want i can get better pics tomorrow.
thanks for the comments!


----------



## mk4living (Nov 16, 2009)

*Re: (Scrambles)*

ya that would help. Im gettin a whole new system and want to do things right this time. Like not run it through the door jams. Thanks man


----------



## chasattack (Aug 15, 2007)

should have ran that power wire threw he ran tray


----------



## Scrambles (Jul 27, 2009)

*Re: (chasattack)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chasattack* »_should have ran that power wire threw he ran tray 

why? i ran it through a pre-existing hole closest to the battery.
it all worked out quite well, can't wait to get my new headunit http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ShaggysGTI (May 15, 2009)

That's pretty slick right there. What else are you gonna put in there?


----------



## Scrambles (Jul 27, 2009)

working on getting another amp to power both the subs, and let the 4 channel power the speakers, then a Car PC


----------



## ShaggysGTI (May 15, 2009)

One thing I have been considering is those new Asus Atom PC. Small enough to possibly be a carpc.


----------



## Scrambles (Jul 27, 2009)

yah, i have an EEE PC, it would work. ive seen build threads with them.
im gonna go the Mini Itx route, for upgrade ability, and so i can raid drives.


----------



## first9t! (Jul 13, 2009)

*Re: (Scrambles)*

I have a car pc http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif, build your own, not to expensive, and you get to pick what you want. I guess easy for me since I'm a computer programmer? lol They are nice to have on long trips, but for just to the store and back, its pointless


----------



## Non_Affiliated (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: (first9t!)*

Potential chaffing points in red circles.


----------



## Scrambles (Jul 27, 2009)

*Re: (first9t!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *first9t!* »_I have a car pc http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif, build your own, not to expensive, and you get to pick what you want. I guess easy for me since I'm a computer programmer? lol They are nice to have on long trips, but for just to the store and back, its pointless

I am, haha, im a comp programmer too! im still in school tho.
and why would it chaff? there is no movement in the line, anyway, thats just there till i get my new amp, and run a 4awg wire.


----------



## first9t! (Jul 13, 2009)

*Re: (Scrambles)*

lol, still in school too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif not for computer programming though. There is a few hit and miss things with running them. If you can get an older laptop for cheap, might be the best, because you can put it to sleep because of its battery. And have short bootup times. Thats what I did in my last car


----------



## Scrambles (Jul 27, 2009)

yah, i've already got the computer planned out, Mini-itx intel board, atom, etc, with dc-dc car power supply....
actually ive started a thread on it a while ago:
http://www.mp3car.com/vbulleti....html


----------



## Scrambles (Jul 27, 2009)

Physics Class Bump


----------



## Scrambles (Jul 27, 2009)

Home from work bump


----------



## Scrambles (Jul 27, 2009)

Work Bump.


----------



## toscar (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: (Scrambles)*

how did you remove the rear panels to replace the speakers?


----------



## Scrambles (Jul 27, 2009)

Well, they have the same clips as the front doors (cept all mine are missing). Then there is one plastic nut that you unscrew thats behind the seats. then there is a clip that holds the panel and the plastic piece that the shelf rests on. for that you just push and wiggle the panel back towards the rear of the car, and bingo you've got it


----------



## Scrambles (Jul 27, 2009)

Update: 
















video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eYNAn5_ZIag


_Modified by Scrambles at 1:49 PM 1-31-2010_


----------



## Scrambles (Jul 27, 2009)

Update:
Just ordered Wire Harness and new RCA's for my new headunit which im ordering on Mon when i get paid:
Update Update:
Just ordered HU, Will update with pics on install next week








Have a Great Weekend!


_Modified by Scrambles at 12:14 PM 2-12-2010_


----------



## blazerpounds (Mar 19, 2008)

great use of 2x4's. very unorthodox. Did you get them when someone was tearing down a house or something? It looks half painted.


_Modified by blazerpounds at 11:36 AM 2-14-2010_


----------



## Scrambles (Jul 27, 2009)

bought them from lowes. def not painted.
i didn't see a point in cutting mdf for sidewalls, when 2x4's guarantee straight line.


----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: My False Floor/ Sub box Build (Scrambles)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Scrambles (Jul 27, 2009)

*Update*

*Update* 
CDA-105 with dash lights








Red Lights:








Blue Lights:








One With flash on:








I'll figure ill whore out some new pictures i took:









































:3


----------



## Scrambles (Jul 27, 2009)

midnight burn bump


----------



## first9t! (Jul 13, 2009)

*Re: (Scrambles)*

needs a wash, and lower it!


----------



## pcjabber (Nov 8, 2004)

Nice-looking install! How do you like the CDA-105? I've got the CDA-9886 and love it (except for the blue buttons...doesn't really match the dash lights).
Is that KnuKonceptz power/ground cables I see? Good stuff. That's all I used in my Cabby's audio setup and I loved that it was so flexible yet sturdy. Awesome quality too.


----------



## Scrambles (Jul 27, 2009)

*Re: (first9t!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *first9t!* »_needs a wash, and lower it!
















haha, hell yah!
yah some of that is KnuKonceptz wire in the box, i have Rockford Fosgate wire running from the battery (got a kit).
I love my CDA-105 so far, fits with the dash perfectly lighting wise, and looks good.


----------



## wishuhadmyvw (Jan 7, 2006)

*Re: (Scrambles)*

I find it funny that you bump your own build thread, kinda like "tooting your own horn". 
2x4's are lame, I don't understand your comment about not being able to
get a straight line? Explain please?


----------



## Scrambles (Jul 27, 2009)

*Re: (wishuhadmyvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wishuhadmyvw* »_I find it funny that you bump your own build thread, kinda like "tooting your own horn". 
2x4's are lame, I don't understand your comment about not being able to
get a straight line? Explain please? 

i was just trying to attract attention for feedback, but w/e.

i don't see the problem with 2x4, its in the false floor, so they're not going to be visible, and i would rather use those then have to worry about cutting straight lines in MDF. it just made that step easier. idunnolol personal preference i guess.


_Modified by Scrambles at 12:16 PM 2-28-2010_


----------



## wishuhadmyvw (Jan 7, 2006)

*Re: (Scrambles)*

Guess i've never seen any issue with cutting mdf straight, and besides it's under the floor


----------



## lemining (Feb 12, 2009)

*Re: (Scrambles)*

Hi mate, nice and tidy build. 
When it comes to the hole closest to the battery. 
Couple of months ago me and my friend were installing sub in his passat ('98), ran the cable through the same hole as you just mentioned. So it happened it was quite rainy period and the holes around the battery and engine bay got blocked with leafs so after few days of car standing outside when we came back to it, the whole passenger side was filled with water (all the way up to the handbrake), which then followed by his car self locking and unlocking and all windows going up and down until the battery died. 
I dont think golfs have that whole battery bay like passat does. But this was def a mistake to run that cable through that hole. Now we have to find the reason why the windows and locks are playing up. Because we drained everything and its all nice and clean yet it still does it.








So we had a browse through the service manual and it looks like there is some hub or something that controls all the doors and window and it must have got flooded.








I know this is a bit off topic, but be ware








I hope it helps someone.


----------



## wishuhadmyvw (Jan 7, 2006)

*Re: (lemining)*

I believe the comfort module is on the pass side? So that could be your issue on the passat


----------



## lemining (Feb 12, 2009)

*Re: (wishuhadmyvw)*

Would you happen to know of any guides or something to get to it. We will try and find it nxt weekend. From what we can see in service manual its on the right by the door (your right).
(mind you my passenger side is your driver side - as everything is inverse because we drive on left hand side)
wish us luck ... its quite bizarre though...


----------



## Scrambles (Jul 27, 2009)

*Re: (wishuhadmyvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wishuhadmyvw* »_Guess i've never seen any issue with cutting mdf straight, and besides it's under the floor









i was just lazy, board was cheap. meh


----------

